# '63 eko 500-4v



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Pretty crappy pictures, sorry...

I believe, with these pickups, the "spaghetti" logo on the pickguard, and the ekomaster vibrato tailpiece, that its an early/transitional '63.

Pinstripe cream, gold sparkle binding strip, black back.

Mostly original, I think. I suspect the trem arm is wrong. The tip hits the body and holds the strings partly bent when released.

Needs a nut, saddle work-over, and a bit of a neck shim. Missing a fret. She's rough, but cool. Comfortable feel.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I've always wanted one of those! I really need to get myself an Italian guitar! 

really nice, I'm jelous.


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

You're jealous? Holy crap!  Your collection blows me away (and I've said as much, in public, on several occasions...)


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks, I enjoy my collection too, I don't know what it is, I just love these types of old guitars.

Jealous, yes, because I'm addicted to cool guitars! And that guitar is cool, I've been wanting a solidbody Italian made guitar for a while now, though I've never seen one around here in Nova Scotia for sale. So if I want to get one, I'll likely have to go the ebay route for the first time.

I want so many guitars it ain't funny


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Or you can try to persuade me to trade...
These things seem to go for ridiculous money on epay, but then so do unplayable Montereys, Archtones, and the like!
I bought this thing as a project because I like it, but I'm not married to it...


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

:sport-smiley-002:

don't tempt me

though I couldn't bring my self to trade or sell any of my guitars. I only ever sold/traded one guitar, a cheap $125 Beltone before I started collecting and I even regret that.

I don't think I could afford to buy that guitar at any time too soon either, I just bought a Harmony Rocket.

but maybe when I'm in the market again, I'll keep you in mind and see if you still would let it go.

thanks man


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

an old Eko is extremely cool.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I really like the look of that guitar.:rockon:


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats a really rad looking guitar, Im a sucker for all those switches and weird looking pickups.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is one for sale at a Kingston Ontario shop

coolguitars.ca inventory detail


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had one in the late sixties. Green. Four pickups, but I think they were evenly spaced. Same 6 typewriter buttons. I had it for three years and I honestly don't remember much about it. I had a fender mustang that I used much more often.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome Eko! I am swooning for an early to mid '60s Eko myself... something about that 'Mother-of-Toilet-Seat' finish, those 'type-writer' buttons and the overall 'Italianesque' styling is just plain cool!


----------

